# Beman ICS Camo Hunters vs. Gold Tip XT Hunter



## mdewitt71 (Jul 20, 2005)

For me it seemed like I was breaking and shattering ICS arrows when I started using them about 8 years ago...maybe things have changed but, I switched to Goldtips and never went back to them. 

I would buy a dozen ICS arorws and could never keep a dozen long....My Goldtips seem to be more durable if I was to hit a tree, glance off a rock, or punch thru a target and hit a backstop, ect....


----------



## BowhntrOma (Jul 27, 2006)

I have been shooting ICS hunters since they came out. In my experience they are very durable. I have used the same arrow to kill many deer. I have never had one shatter or break and I shoot a lot. I still have most of the arrows I bought originally. Great arrow IMO.


----------



## vulcan320 (Feb 15, 2009)

I've had very good luck with both the XT hunters and ultralights from Goldtip. Haven't needed to try anything else since I started using them.


----------



## dzerus (Nov 25, 2008)

I have both types, can't see much difference for me. Both durable enough, again, for me.


----------



## bushcraftbrandon (Feb 11, 2009)

i love the beman mfx arrows.
stick with beman.:darkbeer:


----------



## outpost22 (Mar 19, 2009)

I use ICS Hunters and find them very durable. They are made in the U.S.A.

Never used Gold Tips, but others like them. They are made in Mexico.
You make the call.


----------



## Crom (May 30, 2009)

I am a new shooter, I have the Beeman hunters, tonite I just sunk one about 1 inch into a pine tree trunk. Hell of a time pulling it out, arrow is fine, no damage to the carbon, no creaks or cracks when I flew test it. Insert is fine also. So I would agree that beemans hold up well, or at least well enough!


----------

